# Good Flea Treatment?



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

I have just given Oscar a Drontal tablet (that was hard work, kept spitting it out!) but I wondering what flea treatment to use. I read on a website that you need one that kills the eggs aswell and some treatments don't. Does anyone know of a good one?

Thank you


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I use Frontline for my dogs and cat, always seems to do the trick ! Buy it online, cheaper than the vets or Pets At Home !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think we use frontline too. they are flavoured tabs....hid the pill in some soft food...or a piece of meat or something...yogurt.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Our Frontline is a liquid which you apply to the skin on the back of the neck.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry what I meant to say is do they have flavored tabs.


----------

